# Some of my betta babies



## WildForFish

Just thought I'd post a few pictures.

Icy









Galeon









Fire Arc









Stoli









Big Blue









Emerald









Ivory









Rainbow









Sorry about the size, didn't know how to change them.

WFF


----------



## Guest

AHH! Gorgeous! Pic 2 and then the 2nd from the bottom! very cool bettas!


----------



## Buggy

Wow, those are beautiful. My favorites are Icy and Galeon.


----------



## WildForFish

Thank you, GoodMike & Buggy


----------



## tigerbarbgirl

ooooh how pretty, all of them!! but stoli and fine arc are my favorites


----------



## elvis332

Those are some good looking betas!!


----------



## WildForFish

Thank you, tigerbarbgirl & elvis332


----------



## Guest

Beautiful bettas, WFF  I love Galeon.


----------



## WildForFish

Thank you, Ichthius


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww they are all adorable!


----------



## Logicaly

Very beautiful bettas!


----------



## WildForFish

Thank you, PoptartShop & Logicaly


----------



## AndyCollins

Galeon is amazing.


----------



## WildForFish

Thank you, AndyCollins


----------



## yournamehere

Wow, amazing. I was thinking about getting some show betas, and this convinced me lol.

Big blue, Stoli and Fine Arc


----------



## Georgia Peach

great shots! I like'em all!!


----------



## WildForFish

Hello yournamehere,

Glad to be able to help 

Thank you for the compliment.

If you need a little more nudging, I have a few more pics I could post, lol (j/k)

WFF


----------



## WildForFish

Thank you, Georgia Peach


----------



## WildForFish

*Some more of my Betta babies*

Hello to all,

Thought I'd post some more pics. Hope you don't mind 

Ghost









Patches









Tiger Lily









Diablo









Sunnyboy









Prince









Shy Guy









WFF


----------



## Aquaman_95

They look nice! Nice colors on them.


----------



## WildForFish

Thank you, Aquaman


----------



## Buggy

awwww, patches is adorable. I want one that color!
And Tiger Lily is cute with the freckles too.


----------



## WildForFish

Thank you, Buggy


----------



## Kurtfr0

what are the ones with spiky tails called? and where do I get them?


----------



## WildForFish

Hello Kurtfr0,

The long spiked tailed bettas are called Crowntails. Believe it or not, with the 

exception of 2, all my bettas have been purchased at either Petsmart or Petco.

WFF


----------



## justintrask

I wish I lived closer to your petsmart and petco haha


----------



## Kurtfr0

thanks I got me a female betta, shes pure white and has dark red fins. I plan to bred her with a crowntail <33


----------



## Fishychic

:O :O :O!

WOW! They are SO beautiful! I've never seen betta's like that! 

You must take great care of them!


----------



## smark

They all look beautiful.


----------



## WildForFish

Hello Fishychic,

Thank you for the compliments.

Daily waters changes and a varied diet has worked well for me, them 

WFF


----------



## WildForFish

Hello SMARK,

Thank you.

WFF


----------



## TTTT

Very Nice!!!


----------



## WildForFish

TTTT,

Thank you.

WFF


----------



## hckygirl_31

i them all fine arc stoli and diablo are my fav where can i get some bettas tht look like tht cuz all the ones i saw in the stores arnt tht good lookin


----------



## vintagetankgirl

Amazing pictures of some truly beautiful Bettas! 

I was wondering how you keep that many Bettas? Tank sizes? Maintenance schedule? That sort of thing.

I have two 5 gallon Hex tanks with Bettas and I don't really like the amount of maintenance they require.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE

very nice collection, my fav is Fire Arc and Diablo


----------



## WildForFish

Hello Vintagetankgirl,

Thank you for the compliments.

The larger Bettas, mostly the males are housed in 2.5 gal tanks and the females are
housed in 1 gal tanks.

I do 100% water changes daily.

The tanks are bare bottomed with plants, a small hide & small stones, making switching
out the tanks daily simple & quick. 

WFF


----------



## WildForFish

Hello Hydr0 JoE,

Thank you.

WFF


----------



## Guest

I LOVE SHY GUYS FACE!!! It is priceless .


----------



## vintagetankgirl

Wow, and I thought my 5 gallon tanks needing weekly partial water changes was work! 

I'm glad to hear you are so diligent with your Bettas' health! I could tell by the pictures they are in great health and that you take pride/love them. 

I've had a love affair with Bettas since I was 10. Just walking into a Petsmart or Walmart is so hard for me...I just want to "rescue" them all from their little cups!


----------



## aquatico

vintagetankgirl said:


> I just want to "rescue" them all from their little cups!


I so know what you mean. I always feel sad to see them all in cups and they all look so still and sad. Luckily they are pretty fish and popular and easy to take care of. So I'm hoping statistically most get bought quickly and are housed in _at least_ a 1 gallon tank with good owners. I keep mine in 2.5 gallons but want to upgrade to at least 5 gallons.

Anyway I'm straying. I really wanted to post that your betta's are AMAZING!! Fire Arc is my favorite! They all remind me of Rio De Janeiro during Festival


----------



## WildForFish

Hello aquatico,

Thank you, they are my first passion among my favorite fish.

WFF


----------



## aquatico

WildForFish said:


> Hello aquatico,
> 
> Thank you, they are my first passion among my favorite fish.
> 
> WFF


I love them too, I have 3


----------



## WildForFish

14 here, I lost 3 last month


----------



## Mike Joe-bob Ch

so the bettas in the pictures you acctually bred your self wow i tried breeding them soo many times but when they get to about 4 weeks old they just all die on me im soo sad 
=( anyways good luck with you breeding your bettas. i bred guppies onve and they are way way easier to breed now im try so cherry barbs


----------



## Mike Joe-bob Ch

also are your plants living longer than 1 year or are they just fake plants?


----------



## WildForFish

Hello Mike Joe-bob Ch,

I did not breed the Bettas, my apologies if it was implied in my posts.

In the main tanks, I have Java Fern, Anacharis and recently started adding moss rocks 
The pictures with the plastic plants were just temporary greenery.

The plants have lasted more than a year, I have been able to "plant" new tanks with
the plantlets of the Java and the cuttings of the Anacharis.

I agree, Guppies are easier to breed, they really don't need too much help 

WFF


----------



## FlatLine

Very beautiful fish, I love the crown tails and females  Shy Guy and Emerald look like 2 I have.


----------



## micstarz

Stoli is one hawt betta!


----------



## Suz

Hi there,they're all beautiful!I'm new to this and would appreciate if any one knows about my problem.I have a forty gal.aquarium with two lion head goldfish,a large pleco,two large loaches.There was one lion head and two more were introduced and one dissappeared.So at first I thought maybe the cat got it.But I introduced another,a black moor ,yesterday,and this morning he's gone!What's up with that?Any thoughts?


----------



## Cacatuoides

Suz don't hi-jack this thread. Create a new one.


----------



## WildForFish

Hello Suz,

Welcome to Fish Forums!

Thank you for the compliment on the Bettas.

Please repost your questions under the General Freshwater or Beginner Freshwater
threads, you will have a better chance of members viewing your questions under
a more appropriate thread.

WFF


----------



## GupLove

Beautiful Bettas!!

Is it true that they dont like being in an tank?


----------



## WildForFish

Hello GupLove,

Thank you for the compliment.

Not sure what you mean by this question.



GupLove said:


> Is it true that they dont like being in an tank?


 WFF


----------



## GupLove

Well we had a betta long ago and I wanted to put it in the 20 gal but the woman at the store said they like a small tank. Like those little box tanks.

I just felt so bad. I couldn't bring myself to it.


----------



## betta0fish

I love tiger!! i have one that looks like Shy Guy but mine is pretty old i think...


----------



## Delthane

Gup, I have mine in my 20 gallon now. He is happy as can be. Amazingly I've never seen him flare or chase the mollies i have even though they have big fancy tails, he is a very calm and relaxed guy


----------



## wrestlerboy

preettyy...


----------



## Gemrocker

Amazing collection of bettas. I wish I have a tank full of bettas like yours.


----------

